# Bombardier Iltis



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

Forum dedicated to Iltis users for tips and mods


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*1.9TD engine swap*

My brother and I started to swap the original engine my 1986 Iltis had. It used to be a I-4 1.7L gasoline engine, carburator (solex 1-B-1) fed. Vehicle runs on 24 volts

We have removed the engine to install a 1.9TD from a 1995 Golf.

We had to grind the left engine support so it would for behind the oil filter and oil filter housing. We also had to swap the flywheel, clutch assembly, and engine/transaxle seal from the old engine. The oil pans had to be swept as well as the Iltis' frame was in the way for the 1.9 one and the seal with the transaxle wouldn't have been complete.

As well, we need to have the starter rebuilt as it needs a conversion from 24v to 12v. Not to mention that the exhaust needs to be modified as well.


----------



## Gizm00 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Git er dun!*

Hey Vince,
Good on you for starting this thread!:thumbup:
I think you should have Viv post the play-by-play that she has been posting on FaceBook!
Please keep good pictures and notes in case I swap mine out for a diesel as well!!
Tom


----------



## Gizm00 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Source for bits*

Vince,
If you get stuck for some advice or pieces, http://www.informatiquebridge.com/iltis/ is just down the road in Ste-Julie and might be able to point you in the right direction.
Tom


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Starter*

The starter seemed to be one of the biggest challenges since it could not have been cost efficiently rebuilt.
However, it appears that the starter of a Audi 4000 1.7 1981 would fit on the transaxle.

More to follow if it is actually strong enough to turn that diesel engine.


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Starter needs to be rebuilt*

The Audi 4000 starter wasn't strong enough to drive the engine to start.

The old starter will have to be rebuilt


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds like a cool project. Any pics?


----------



## oil_me (May 24, 2009)

An Audi 4000 diesel starter or from a VW Dasher diesel would probably work.


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Starter*

I did try an Audi 4000 starter, however, the power was 1kW as the 1.9TD requires 1,7kW.

It looks like I will have to go for a parallel switch and keep two batteries


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Serie-parallel switch*

Finally, I had to keep two batteries for starting on 24v. I linked both through a serie-parallel switch (similar to model Delco 9-844). On normal usage, both batteries are set to be on parallel. Once electrified, they become in serie which in turn activates my 24v starter (the original one).


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pictures?*



vwmk1gti said:


> sounds like a cool project. Any pics?


How do you post pictures without them being a link?


----------



## LosDub (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

oil_me said:


> An Audi 4000 diesel starter or from a VW Dasher diesel would probably work.


:beer:


----------



## LosDub (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone happen to have a sound bite of an Iltis horn im curios to hear what the horn sounds like


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*here my conversion in process tdi iltis*

















[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

ert-

wow that's sweet! I had no idea iltis' weren't unibody! What's the tdi? looks to be a 1Z or AHU.


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*tdi update ert*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## kidduniversity (Oct 1, 2005)

Now that you have the tdi stuffed in there, are you going to be able to work on the engine without lifting the body off?

I am having a little trouble following how you got your air intake set up. If you gat air from the back of the engine bay, then what is the tubing you got going to the driver side headlight area for?

How hard was the body to get off the frame? Any hang ups or tips to make the job easier?

How hard do you think it would be to swap to a disc brake set up front and rear?

Very clean off the frame restore you are doing there. can not wait to see more pictures and the progress you make on it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

looks like there is plenty of room to work on the tdi. Any pics of the transmission?:thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

kidduniversity said:


> Now that you have the tdi stuffed in there, are you going to be able to work on the engine without lifting the body off?
> 
> *I am having a little trouble following how you got your air intake set up. If you gat air from the back of the engine bay, then what is the tubing you got going to the driver side headlight area for?*
> 
> ...


only the intercooler is back at the firewall..

the engine sucks air in from that tube behind the headlight. all he needs to do is add an air filter. you can see the air tube from the headlight has the mass air sensor also.

enters that tube, then the turbo compresses it and sends it to the intercooler back by the firewall. then it sends it back into the engine.


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*just finished the rear end*


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*got the dash and top cowl on*


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*just got my seats done looks great .*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## dr.laderoute (Jul 5, 2010)

*Electrical scheme for flasher unit*

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...=a.10150389971245083.616385.889080082&theater


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*tdi swap iltis*

started the rear end







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

awesome!! I too would love to see what the trans looks like on these


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

G60ING said:


> looks like there is plenty of room to work on the tdi. Any pics of the transmission?:thumbup:





g60vwr said:


> awesome!! I too would love to see what the trans looks like on these


Great minds think a like. I too would love to see the transmission as my wife pretty much gave me the go ahead on building a TDI 4dr tacoma this past weekend.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

G60ING said:


> Great minds think a like. I too would love to see the transmission as my wife pretty much gave me the go ahead on building a TDI 4dr tacoma this past weekend.


Lol awesome!

Any thoughts for the acme/ W56 tranny combo?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

g60vwr said:


> Lol awesome!
> 
> Any thoughts for the acme/ W56 tranny combo?


W56 is weak, the R150 (or whatever those tacos came with) are superior units.. plus have better gearing..


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

Where do you get an Iltis??


----------



## nbkev (Sep 23, 2011)

spdrace11 said:


> Where do you get an Iltis??


http://ontario.kijiji.ca/f-iltis-Classifieds-W0QQKeywordZiltisQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------



## nbkev (Sep 23, 2011)

I love your build Keep up the good work


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

ert01 said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Wow nice work!

I am near Detroit Michigan and am in the market for an Iltis for the exact same project. Found some but they are in Quebec


----------



## nbkev (Sep 23, 2011)

spdrace11 said:


> Wow nice work!
> 
> I am near Detroit Michigan and am in the market for an Iltis for the exact same project. Found some but they are in Quebec


Keep your eye on kijiji There are a lot in Ontario too.


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

ert01 said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Is there a project thread on this thing??


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow now this is a cool tdi swap!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I agree but I'd love to see more detailsopcorn::thumbup:


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*my new project tdi caddy*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

I just picked up a TDI swap...

Now i just need an ILTIS.

What do you do about the gear ratio's when swapping in the TDI since the gas motor rev a lot higher?????


----------



## Bruce Hajost (May 1, 2016)

*How to get the hardtop and hard doors for a VW Iltis*

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this forum and am thinking about buying a VW Iltis. Can anyone please let me know how I can get the hardtop and hard doors for a VW Iltis? I've seen images of ones with the hardtop and hard doors. Also, I read that the Canadian Military put hardtop and hard doors on their Bombardiers during the Winter months. Also, I'd like to buy two new front soft doors for it too and would like to know how I can get these too please. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!

Bruce


----------

